# Oil Gas mixture leaking from the Breather Tube



## chancewin (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi, 
I am seeing an oil and gas mixture coming out of the breathing tube of this Snow blower *John Deere 1330 SE*. It is a newer machine only 4/5 years old. Annual maintenance like oil change and spark plug have been regularly done on this machine.

Please see the video showing the issue in the video in the below URL link:
*Video showing the Breather tube leak issue*

What is the cause and fix of this issue? Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

The cause is the carb has overflowed sending fuel into the crankcase. It's now pumping some of the overfill out of the breather.
The fix is to shut off the fuel tank valve whenever not running the blower.
You could also investigate checking the carb float needle valve for an obstruction.


----------



## chancewin (Jan 28, 2021)

how do I empty out the crankcase with the excess fuel? Will draining the engine oil will empty it out?
So I am thinking that I will do a carb clean to fix this issue and so that this issue do not happen again. Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, change the oil.
Yes fix the carb needle valve issue
Add and use a fuel shutoff valve if you dont have one.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

change the oil. refill with 5w30 , don't run it till you fix or replace the carburetor or you will loose the motor from lack of proper lubrication.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

That's a Nikki carb on there. They are a poor design and leak even on fuel pump motors. I wouldn't buy any rebuild kit for it, they are like $40 and only come with the needle, the seat is in the separate piece called fuel transfer tube and those are like $25. You can get an aftermarket whole carb for $30 ish.
https://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-Briggs-Stratton-796122-794593/dp/B071RHFF1V


----------



## Tibor (Mar 6, 2021)

chancewin said:


> how do I empty out the crankcase with the excess fuel? Will draining the engine oil will empty it out?
> So I am thinking that I will do a carb clean to fix this issue and so that this issue do not happen again. Is there anything else I need to do?


Hi chancewin I came across your thread because I have an issue just like yours. How did you end up resolving it? Did you have to replace the valve or carburetor or was cleaning it enough?


----------



## chancewin (Jan 28, 2021)

Tibor said:


> Hi chancewin I came across your thread because I have an issue just like yours. How did you end up resolving it? Did you have to replace the valve or carburetor or was cleaning it enough?


In my case, the first thing I did was to drain out the bad Engine oil (gas mixture). Then I added brand new engine oil. After that I cleaned the carburetor but it was still leaking gas when the engine was not running. I shut off the gas valve right away so that it won't flood the engine once again with gas.
Then I ordered/installed a new carb to fix this issue permanently. 
Hope it helps!


----------

